# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Trip Report: Boston & Nantucket

## Dennis

Flew last Friday to Boston on AA. 
The first (of many) things I liked about Boston was the closeness of the airport to the city. If it wasn't for some Friday afternoon traffic, we would have made it to our hotel, The Marriott Long Wharf, in 20 minutes. It took about 30.

Great location just outside the North End where we spent pretty much the entire 2 days.

What a great little neighborhood! The whole place smells like garlic!

We wandered into some little Italian restaurant for a glass of wine then walked over to Neptune Oyster to put our name on the list for dinner later. At 5:30 the wait was 2 hours which was perfect for us.

We headed back out to wander more and stopped here and there for grape fortification as needed.

Back to Neptune at 7:30 (they take your cell and call you to summon you back) we feasted on 2 dozen oysters. Our favorite being the Cotuit. 

Then I had the amazing warm Lobster Roll! To die for! Amazeballs!


After dinner we walked over to Mike's Pastry for a cannoli. Huge crowds and for a good reason. Wicked Good!

Saturday we did a bunch of touristy stuff. Paul Reveres house, North Church, all pretty cool and interspersed with wine stops.

Went to The Oyster House an sat at "the bar" and had more great oysters.

Saturday night we went to Mare. Spectacular Italian Seafood place.

Sunday it was on the small plane to ACK. Great ride over, about 45 minutes. Flew past some Air Force Base and saw Air Force One parked and later learned he was, thankfully, on Martha's Vineyard.

Nantucket was simply beautiful! Just picture perfect streets and beaches and boats. 

We stayed at Union Street Inn, a small B & B on Union right in town. Everything was walkable.

Walked over to Brant Point for brunch. A buffet, and not a bad one but I'd skip it next time.

We rented bikes and headed off on the many island bike paths. Wound up biking out to Madaket on the SW (?) end of the island. 

That night we dined at Long Wharf, highly recommended by the B & B folks and it did not disappoint. Fantastic Scallops and Swordfish.

Monday we biked to Surfside Beach. Another great ride and beautiful beach. Biked back to town then out to The Galley restaurant on a beach that I don't remember for lunch. Beautiful setting but just an OK vibe.

Monday night we dined at American Seasons. Best meal of the trip! Wonderful Halibut, great wines by the glass, cozy room.

Tuesday was a weird day.

We did our longest bike ride out to Sconset. About an 18 mile loop out and back. Again, beautiful beach. Saw a bunch of Sea Lions popping their heads out of the water.

Had lunch at Summer House right on the beach in Sconset. Slow service but pretty good food. Swordfish for me. And a bottle of WA (the last one to the consternation of some fellow diners)

We biked back hot, sweaty and exhausted. When we got to the room around 4:00 PM, Lisa checked her phone and found out she needed to be in Santa Barbara by noon Wednesday for a Board meeting. We were scheduled to leave Wednesday and she was to fly out to Cali for a Thursday meeting.

so...we had to scramble.

While she showered, I got us on the stand-by for the 8:20 ferry (the others were all sold out. also no Cape Air or any other flights) arranged a car service from Hyannis to Boston Logan and got us a room at the near by Embassy Suites...no other hotels nearby had any rooms.

While I showered, she booked herself on a 6:00 AM flight the next AM from BOS to LAX then her company hired a driver to bring her to Santa Barbara.

We were booked on a Sunset Cruise that evening but missed that (no refunds).

So we made the ferry, got to Hyannis around 9:30 where our Town Car was waiting for the 90 minutes drive to Boston.

Fell into bed at 11.

Lisa was up at 4:00 for her flight and I think I remember her kissing my forehead as she left.

I slept till 7. My flight was at 2.

But I went to the airport because there were several flight from BOS to ORD. Alas, I could not get on any of them so I had a relaxing 5 hours hanging out in the American terminal at BOS.

The indignity of not having "status".

We really had a wonderful time even though it was cut short a day.

We had C of C weather everyday except Wednesday which was go home day anyway.

I loved that we split the trip with 2 nights in Boston and 3 (well, 2) in Nantucket.

We'd visit ACK again in a heartbeat but may try MV just for contrast first.

A few photos:

----------


## amyb

Nice getaway. Thanks for the photos.

Tell Lisa I think she looks great in any head gear or outfit she wears.

----------


## JEK

Nice trip and report. I do not miss those days of unexpected command performances.

----------


## andynap

We stayed at Summer House in one of the cottages. A nice place.

----------


## Dennis

> Nice getaway. Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Tell Lisa I think she looks great in any head gear or outfit she wears.



she he looked great in all the outfits she brought and the ones she bought there!

----------


## Dennis

> We stayed at Summer House in one of the cottages. A nice place.




Beautiful part of the island. Our favorite.

----------


## GramChop

Looks and sounds like a fun trip.  And regarding Lisa, Dude...you married above your station (as my Grams would say)!  

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Dennis

> Looks and sounds like a fun trip.  Andre garding Lisa, Dude...you married above your station (as my Grams would say)!  
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




Yeah...Who's the real "Wicked Smaaht" one?

----------

